# Adoption, how much is has changed.



## Becca xo

*My Mum was put up for adoption when she was 4 weeks old in 1962, she is now 49. My Mum went to a loving family and they always told her she was adopted so she knew where she came from so to speak, she had a brilliant life with her adoptive Mother & Father but she always told me she felt something was missing as obviously they were not blood related so in that sense she felt a bit left out, her brother Michael is also adopted but he didn't take it so well he has always had rejection issues so when they told him growing up he went off the rails saying my own Mother didn't want me where as my Mum was great full as she realized her birth Mother couldn't look after her as well as she wanted to.

My Mum is very open about things and always told me growing up that she was adopted which never made me question my family, I knew they loved my Mum very much as they had her from the age of 4 weeks and treated her like they would their own child, they choose adoption as my Grandad had Polio when he was in his teens and it left him infertile and my Gran was desperate for children so adoption was their only option, back then the system wad different they went into an adoption home and actually got to pick the child they wanted (sounds bad I know) Mum wasn't their first choice sounds harsh but that is how it was in '62! They choose another girl who was a tad older than my Mum but the adoption fell through and my Mum became available so they took her home, they didn't treat her any different than what they would of with the other girl, Mum used to joke that my own Mother didn't want me then I was second choice, it never bothered her she always knew how much they loved her.

In 1992 my Mum had me and she said she felt very emotional over it, she couldn't believe I was hers as she hadn't met any of her blood relatives so she only had me who was blood related to her, my Grandparents loved me as much as they would if I was blood related to them, it doesn't matter blood or not they are still family and that wouldn't change, I wouldn't of turned around and said we aren't blood so your not my Grandparents. 

In 2000 my Mum decided to find her birth mother as she thought it would be the right time to do so, my Gran & Grandad where both very supportive over it, I was 8 at the time. My Mum obviously had doubts like what if she doesn't want to see me, or what if she is dead, but it turns out she was looking for my Mum too. Social services had to go with Mum for some reason, I'm not sure why but she went to meet her before she took me just to get to know her on her own. Mum was a bit shocked as she never saw pictures of her or knew anything apart from her name was Elizabeth, when she saw her she said she was a bit shocked to see she was paralyzed from the neck down, not due to an accident but due to a severe case of MS, she said after that shock they realized how alike they where & they looked the spitting image of each other, my Mum learned that she had 2 brothers but they didn't know about her until Liz had found her, that must of come as a shock but back then you didn't mention adoption or anything. Luckily the boys where accepting of her and where happy to found they gained an older sister, we all still stay in contact now but my Granny Liz passed away with her MS 2 years ago so we are glad we found her

I have missed a lot out but it was long enough as it was, so you get the jist of it  *


----------



## booda

Wow. i was adopted back in 1988, sounds like worlds apart!


----------



## Becca xo

booda said:


> Wow. i was adopted back in 1988, sounds like worlds apart!

*My mum was telling me how different it was, can't believe it used to be like that now it is very regulated and there are rules in place and for a good reason! *


----------

